# Fonction de recherche sur app store pour ipad



## Espiegle75 (26 Mars 2011)

Bonjour

J'ai un ipad depuis hier, c'est mon premier et j'ai une question (bete ??) concernant la methode de recherche dans l'app store par rapport a l'iphone. 

Voila, avec mon iphone, si je veux la liste de tous les jeux d'action (par exemple) je vais ds l'app store, onglet categorie en bas puis jeux puis action et j'ai la liste.

Or avec l'ipad, je ne trouve pas comment faire. Si je vais ds la categorie jeux, je n'ai pas acces acdescsous categories. Et si j'utilise la fonction recherche, a priori il faut chercher qque chose en particulier ....

Je ne sais pas si je suis tres clair ... Mais si qqun a une reponse merci d'avance !


----------



## Gwen (26 Mars 2011)

Quand tu fais une recherche, tu as deux sortes de résultats, ceux compatibles iPhone et iPod touch puis en dessous, les applications compatibles iPad. Souvent, cela peut être les mêmes si elles ont un signe + à côté de leur nom. Ce signe + désignant une application compatible avec les deux formats d'écran en natif.

Et si tu veux simplement naviguer dans le store, tu as sur la première page en haut en pleins milieux deux boutons. Un pour iPhone, un pour iPad.


----------



## Espiegle75 (26 Mars 2011)

Merci pr ta reponse, mais je savais que je n'avais pas ete tres c.aire 

Je vais essayer d'etre plus claire : si par exemle je veux passer en revue ts les jeux de l'app store pr ipad, je vais ds l'onglet categorie en bas, et je vais ensuite ds la categorie jeux. Mais je ne peux alors pas fltrer par type de jeux - action, aventure etc... (ds l'app store sur iphone on peut). Est ce que j'ai loupé qque chose ou bien n'est ce pas possible ?

Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h40 ----------

A priori j'ai trouve ma reponse sur un autre forum : effectivement pas de classement en sous categorie et pas possible d'utiliser la fonction recherche sans indiquer qque chose ds la zone Recherche. Pas tres grave, mais des amelio a faire par rapport a l'iphone je trouve 

Mercien tt cas


----------



## Cyrus137 (15 Novembre 2011)

C'est clair peu pratique ...


Ce que je fait du coup une recherche de liphone et après je tape le nom exact dans lipad


----------

